# Terminal resolution with Intel GM965



## gyn (May 13, 2011)

Hi all,

I followed this guide to get a higher resolution with virtual terminals (directly when the system boots up, not with X11): http://www.freebsdwiki.net/index.php/High_Resolution_Console

After the kernel recompilation *vidcontrol -i mode* displayed more modes but only up to 1024 * 768 (MODE_280). It works but I'd like to have 1280 * 800 if possible. I have an Intel GM965 chipset with the latest xf86-video-intel drivers (FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE amd64).

Is there any way I can get a better resolution?

Thanks!



```
# vidcontrol -i adapter
fb0:
    vga0, type:VESA VGA (5), flags:0x700ff
    initial mode:24, current mode:280, BIOS mode:3
    frame buffer window:0xd0000000, buffer size:0x300000
    window size:0x300000, origin:0x0
    display start address (0, 0), scan line width:4096
    reserved:0xd0000000
```


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2011)

FreeBSD-amd64 doesn't support the console VESA modes. The Xorg driver has nothing to do with this.


----------



## gyn (May 19, 2011)

What about this thread : http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6291 ? Apparently someone made it work but all the links are down.

Thanks for the reply.


----------

